# [FreeNAS] LiveCD recoverdisk on ZFS



## Leprechaun77 (Jul 30, 2013)

Greetings I'm a long time reader first time poster. I am running an older version of FreeNAS (7.1). I am having a multiple drive failure in ZFS problem nearly identical to this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21794&highlight=recoverdisk

in this thread a successful solution was posted:
http://robinbowes.com/article.php/20090420153906928

In the success story, the author refers to "...booted from the FreeBSD DVD, dropped to a Fixit shell prompt, and ran recoverdisk". I'm not sure what he's referring to here. I downloaded a FreeBSD DVD and booted up the live shell to run the recoverdisk(1) command. The command runs fine on my test but when I add the -w parameter recoverdisk spits out an error along the lines that it has no place to write this data, which makes sense since it's a live session. I'm not sure if I'm booting into the right mode and if I am I'm not sure how to get recoverdisk to write the data to finish its job.

Thank you very much for any help provided. I'm not that familiar with FreeBSD so I'm not sure what other details would help.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 30, 2013)

A new disk must be connected, and that is where the recovered data is written.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2013)

Disclaimer and warning: Topics about PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, *FreeNAS*, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD, JabirOS: http://goo.gl/GEa2C

FreeNAS *7.1*? You are using an unsupported, End-of-Life version (or derivative) of FreeBSD: http://goo.gl/mybOk


----------



## Leprechaun77 (Jul 31, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Disclaimer and warning: Topics about PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, *FreeNAS*, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD, JabirOS: http://goo.gl/GEa2C
> 
> FreeNAS *7.1*? You are using an unsupported, End-of-Life version (or derivative) of FreeBSD: http://goo.gl/mybOk



Thank you for pointing that out to me. However my question pertains to running liveFreeBSD and using recoverdisk. I don't think having FreeNAS is relevant to my problem.


----------

